# 2ww at Ninewells



## hilaryp3828 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I'm on my 2ww after having ICSI treatment at Ninewells and just wondered if anyone else out there was in the same position?

Hils


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Hills
There's a number of Ninewells Girls on the "Fife and Ninewells Chaterboxes(formerly rollercoaster)" Link.
They are at all stages of treatment.

Some currently sniffing, others waiting to start, others pregnant or with kids.
Pop in. They are a lovely bunch of girls.

x


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hi hilary

just wanted to wish you lots of luck   take things easy and sending you buckets of pma   hope your 2ww goes quickly and you get a lovely  at the end of it 

this is the thread anya is talking about you may find it very useful http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244367.792


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Ups, sorry I forgot to wish u good luck too and lots of             .
How many embies are on board?
x


----------



## hilaryp3828 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, I've got two 7 cells on board!!   

Hils


----------

